# The Canon EOS R6 will begin shipping this week



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 25, 2020)

> We’ve been talking ad nauseam about the Canon EOS R5, that I almost forgot (not really!) about the Canon EOS R6, which is likely to sell more units than the EOS R5.
> Numerous retailers have told us that they expect their first allotment of the Canon EOS R6 today or tomorrow and that the first cameras will ship out on August 27.
> There is no word yet on the number of units available or where you may be on the preorder list.
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## SteveC (Aug 25, 2020)

Awesome news for many, many, many people!


----------



## snappy604 (Aug 25, 2020)

I'm still looking for R5 inventory  but yay for those wanting this  looks like the R6 is decent


----------



## cornieleous (Aug 25, 2020)

Doooomed. 

Happy for those waiting, when someone gets one and if anyone also has an R5 or 5D4, I would love to see some low light comparisons to see if it really nudges out the R5 or 5D4 for astro. So far the R5 seems like one of the best astro cameras on the market with slightly better performance than 5D4. The R6 has enough resolution to work with, but larger pixels and could have slightly better high ISO performance at least in theory. It might be the perfect camera for timelapse.


----------



## wockawocka (Aug 25, 2020)

R5 and R6's are appearing at grey importers as of today. I ordered my R6 this morning from a UK distro.

(I usually go grey import but the prices aren't that much lower right now and I can't claim the free EF-RF adaptor with import bodies and I get the CPS turnaround times too).

I 'should' get my R6 on Thursday. The R5's are on back order, so around July.


----------



## Thys___ (Aug 25, 2020)

Is it already confirmed that the R6 can shoot ''unlimited'' 4k60 with the help of a external recorder (atomos ninja v?) just like the r5?


----------



## dwarven (Aug 25, 2020)

I pre-ordered from B&H on July 27 and they just emailed me saying mine will likely ship on September 7.


----------



## bernie_king (Aug 25, 2020)

Got a call from my local shop that the R6 I had initially ordered with my R5 is on its way. I had changed it to two R5s but now am going back and forth. Probably don't need two 45mp cameras and the R6 looks like it's about 1 stop better on noise. Should be here in the next few days and I'll check it out and decide then.


----------



## zim (Aug 25, 2020)

From a well known uk grey importer, that's a surprise!

*CANON
EOS R6 Mirrorless Digital Camera
(Body Only)*

GBP £2,259.00
ADD TO CART
In stock


----------



## zim (Aug 25, 2020)

Oh and GBP £3,559.00 for the R5


----------



## SteveC (Aug 25, 2020)

zim said:


> Oh and GBP £3,559.00 for the R5



Strip the currency symbols off the prices and not that much different from ours in the US. Which is why I think camera prices should just be quoted without currency signs. It doesn't seem to matter what currency you're using, you're going to end up paying mid 2000s for an R6 and upper 3000s for and R5.

Except I believe they are considerably more expensive in numeric terms in Europe. (And Oz is just...horrific.)


----------



## cornieleous (Aug 25, 2020)

bernie_king said:


> Got a call from my local shop that the R6 I had initially ordered with my R5 is on its way. I had changed it to two R5s but now am going back and forth. Probably don't need two 45mp cameras and the R6 looks like it's about 1 stop better on noise. Should be here in the next few days and I'll check it out and decide then.


Would love to hear about it or see sample comparisons if you really find a stop better on noise at high ISO. Enjoy the cameras!


----------



## zim (Aug 25, 2020)

SteveC said:


> Strip the currency symbols off the prices and not that much different from ours in the US. Which is why I think camera prices should just be quoted without currency signs. It doesn't seem to matter what currency you're using, you're going to end up paying mid 2000s for an R6 and upper 3000s for and R5.
> 
> Except I believe they are considerably more expensive in numeric terms in Europe. (And Oz is just...horrific.)


Ah ok for some reason i was expecting a lot closer to 4k!


----------



## Stanly (Aug 25, 2020)

It also looks like new Final Cut Pro X is updated with R5 support:

"Final Cut Pro editors can play and edit 8K Canon Cinema RAW Light, which means this new version is EOS-R5 ready"

Now it's only left for Canon to make R5 more reliable for video!


----------



## 3.V Audio & Video (Aug 25, 2020)

Thys___ said:


> Is it already confirmed that the R6 can shoot ''unlimited'' 4k60 with the help of a external recorder (atomos ninja v?) just like the r5?



Gerald Undone's chart states 57/58 minutes for 4K60/4K60p-Crop, respectively.
And no overheating at both 4K24p's.


----------



## SV (Aug 25, 2020)

I ordered the one bundled with Scotch Tape


----------



## PixelTrawler (Aug 25, 2020)

zim said:


> Oh and GBP £3,559.00 for the R5



Thats interesting. The grey importer I bought my 80d backup from in the past is listing the r5 as 3999 euros and in stock.

I'd no issues with the 80d and it arrived promptly but I've been wary with a high ticket item. Would canon support it and could I register it for CPS points?? Anyone know?
A downside is you only get a 12 month warranty with them as opposed to a 2 year warranty in an EU store. I didnt mind with the cheaper camera but for 4 grand...


----------



## venusFivePhotoStudio (Aug 25, 2020)

bernie_king said:


> Got a call from my local shop that the R6 I had initially ordered with my R5 is on its way. I had changed it to two R5s but now am going back and forth. Probably don't need two 45mp cameras and the R6 looks like it's about 1 stop better on noise. Should be here in the next few days and I'll check it out and decide then.



If you shring the 45mp down to 20mp, the ISO looks almost the same. So it's not really 1 stop more iso. 
It's like saying tahat a 1MP camera has two more ISO stops. But if you take R5 and shoot at 200.000ISO and shrink the image to 640x480px it looks like 51.000ISO


----------



## Fran Decatta (Aug 25, 2020)

I wish it so hard to jump from eos R.... but it makes no sense to purchase it now, almost being way to another quarantine in spain  the next year this little one will be in my bag for sure, if they let us celebrate the weddings.


----------



## tomislavmoze (Aug 25, 2020)

I got mine Friday, 4 days ago in Zagreb, Croatia


----------



## Aussie shooter (Aug 25, 2020)

SteveC said:


> Strip the currency symbols off the prices and not that much different from ours in the US. Which is why I think camera prices should just be quoted without currency signs. It doesn't seem to matter what currency you're using, you're going to end up paying mid 2000s for an R6 and upper 3000s for and R5.
> 
> Except I believe they are considerably more expensive in numeric terms in Europe. (And Oz is just...horrific.)


Horrific is the only way to describe it. 4400 for the R6. By the time you add an adapter and a couple of cards, nearly 5000. Screw the Aussie tax.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 25, 2020)

zim said:


> Ah ok for some reason i was expecting a lot closer to 4k!


 But 4K overheats!!!

(Ducks flying objects...)


----------



## Jethro (Aug 25, 2020)

Aussie shooter said:


> Horrific is the only way to describe it. 4400 for the R6. By the time you add an adapter and a couple of cards, nearly 5000. Screw the Aussie tax.


That's the exchange rate biting us - the Aussie GST is actually less than UK VAT!


----------



## Bdbtoys (Aug 25, 2020)

wockawocka said:


> (I usually go grey import but the prices aren't that much lower right now and I can't claim the free EF-RF adaptor with import bodies and I get the CPS turnaround times too).



Where is that deal located?


----------



## magarity (Aug 25, 2020)

Hopefully they are on at least a slight discount by March when bonuses get paid out here.


----------



## Andy Westwood (Aug 25, 2020)

Wex UK or Calumet as they were once known said to me the end of August for the R6 so I’m on their pre order list in Manchester which is the place I’ve bought my camera’s from for the last 20 years.

I’m shooting in Mcr tomorrow so I’m ready to jump if they have an R6 but not a sniff of an R6 in Mcr as of yet for me ☹


----------



## Bert63 (Aug 25, 2020)

I just want to know if the 100-500L is going to ship on the 27th like B&H says.

I'm bored waiting for my R5.


----------



## photogreedy (Aug 25, 2020)

zim said:


> From a well known uk grey importer, that's a surprise!
> 
> *CANON
> EOS R6 Mirrorless Digital Camera
> ...



I clicked 'ADD TO CART'


----------



## ericjon23 (Aug 25, 2020)

r6 is still better than the a7siii


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Aug 25, 2020)

bernie_king said:


> Probably don't need two 45mp cameras and the R6 looks like it's about 1 stop better on noise


On the contrary


Photographic Dynamic Range versus ISO Setting


----------



## MiJax (Aug 25, 2020)

ericjon23 said:


> r6 is still better than the a7siii



From my experience with the R5, the R6 could literally be better than the A9 (marginally, aside for the $2000 price difference). The only thing that makes me think differently, is the sensor readout. Its slower than the R5 for some reason, even while sporting a lot of the same specs. I'd assume the lower line count would make it quicker than the R5, but there must be more to the calculation. While the slower readout is expected to be below that of the A9, I'm left wondering if anything else gets a similar performance drop off. Canon obviously cut corners to get the price down, but I still think it may be a match. But lets see if the specs hold up.


----------



## Baron_Karza (Aug 25, 2020)

SteveC said:


> Strip the currency symbols off the prices and not that much different from ours in the US. Which is why *I think camera prices should just be quoted without currency signs.* It doesn't seem to matter what currency you're using, you're going to end up paying mid 2000s for an R6 and upper 3000s for and R5.
> 
> Except I believe they are considerably more expensive in numeric terms in Europe. (And Oz is just...horrific.)



Be nice if priced with a negative sign. Free cameras + some cash for an external fan!

...I'll probably buy it anyway...


----------



## Baron_Karza (Aug 26, 2020)

PixelTrawler said:


> Thats interesting. *The grey importer I bought my 80d backup from in the past is listing the r5 as 3999 euros and in stock.*
> 
> I'd no issues with the 80d and it arrived promptly but I've been wary with a high ticket item. Would canon support it and could I register it for CPS points?? Anyone know?
> A downside is you only get a 12 month warranty with them as opposed to a 2 year warranty in an EU store. I didnt mind with the cheaper camera but for 4 grand...



Someone might have hacked it, trying to get it to overheat for testing purpose. Hope that is not the case.

But does make me wonder what happens to camera used by all those YouTubers who buy these cameras and then return them. I know sometimes ambassadors probably get the same few units swapped among themselves. But what about the YTubers that don't get them that way?


----------



## Bdbtoys (Aug 26, 2020)

Baron_Karza said:


> Someone might have hacked it, trying to get it to overheat for testing purpose. Hope that is not the case.
> 
> But does make me wonder what happens to camera used by all those YouTubers who buy these cameras and then return them. I know sometimes ambassadors probably get the same few units swapped among themselves. But what about the YTubers that don't get them that way?



I've thought about that as well. All the YT'rs thats "reason I'm not keeping it"... when really it was probably money they didn't have and they wanted to show it off for clicks.


----------



## David - Sydney (Aug 26, 2020)

SteveC said:


> Strip the currency symbols off the prices and not that much different from ours in the US. Which is why I think camera prices should just be quoted without currency signs. It doesn't seem to matter what currency you're using, you're going to end up paying mid 2000s for an R6 and upper 3000s for and R5.
> 
> Except I believe they are considerably more expensive in numeric terms in Europe. (And Oz is just...horrific.)


That's not how exchange rates work! Lots of different currencies using "$" with the official Canon price in:
New Zealand = $7,799
Hong Kong = $30,880
Let alone other currencies like India = Rs. 3,39,995
and of course Japan= ¥460,000 (if I found it correctly)

9 years ago, the AUD:USD was 1.08 compared to 0.72 today so it would have been cheaper in Australia than the US at that exchange rate. Note that we do get a 5 year warranty in Australia so not apples-to-apples comparison.

Interestingly, Canon Japan offer a bundle with a 128GB Sandisk CFe card which is not approved for use for the higher video modes!


----------



## SteveC (Aug 26, 2020)

David - Sydney said:


> That's not how exchange rates work! Lots of different currencies using "$" with the official Canon price in:
> New Zealand = $7,799
> Hong Kong = $30,880
> Let alone other currencies like India = Rs. 3,39,995
> ...



My suggestion was tongue in cheek, but it does seem like for dollars, pounds and euros prices tend to look the same. Maybe not so much for cameras (Euro numbers will be higher). Yes, it falls apart as soon as you go to Indonesia or Hong Kong or Japan, or (unfortunately for you) Australia.


----------



## YuengLinger (Aug 26, 2020)

MiJax said:


> From my experience with the R5, the R6 could literally be better than the A9 (marginally, aside for the $2000 price difference). The only thing that makes me think differently, is the sensor readout. Its slower than the R5 for some reason, even while sporting a lot of the same specs. I'd assume the lower line count would make it quicker than the R5, but there must be more to the calculation. While the slower readout is expected to be below that of the A9, I'm left wondering if anything else gets a similar performance drop off. Canon obviously cut corners to get the price down, but I still think it may be a match. But lets see if the specs hold up.



Maybe part of the reason the readout is slower, if this is actually the case, is because the data goes to SD cards, not CF Express. The buffer, etc seem tuned to work together phenomenally with the data flow.


----------



## 1D4 (Aug 26, 2020)

cornieleous said:


> Would love to hear about it or see sample comparisons if you really find a stop better on noise at high ISO. Enjoy the cameras!


You can compare here: https://www.dpreview.com/reviews/im...t=1&x=0.746672268907563&y=-0.5689086692158215


----------



## canonmike (Aug 26, 2020)

magarity said:


> Hopefully they are on at least a slight discount by March when bonuses get paid out here.


Perhaps but we're sure you'll see no upcoming Black Fri deals on R5 or R6 this yr.


----------



## bernie_king (Aug 26, 2020)

Quarkcharmed said:


> On the contrary
> 
> 
> Photographic Dynamic Range versus ISO Setting


Well, now you are knocking down one of the few reasons I have to still pick up this camera 

It would be a second camera once I finally get my R5. I shoot mostly wildlife and birds so the extra megapixels would be welcome. I also do portrait work where this would be fine and I could invest the extra money in more glass. Ugh. Not really sure what to do. I just need to be sure that getting this camera now isn't just because I can't get an R5 at the moment!


----------



## CvH (Aug 26, 2020)

Aussie shooter said:


> Horrific is the only way to describe it. 4400 for the R6. By the time you add an adapter and a couple of cards, nearly 5000. Screw the Aussie tax.



I think there is only 10% GST. It's the Canon Australia jacked up the RRP. 

The 5D4 was under 5000 at released where I the R5 was 7100.


----------



## HikeBike (Aug 26, 2020)

Please let mine arrive on the 28th...please let mine arrive on the 28th...please let mine arrive on the 28th...


----------



## SteveC (Aug 26, 2020)

HikeBike said:


> Please let mine arrive on the 28th...please let mine arrive on the 28th...please let mine arrive on the 28th...



"OK," says God, "But since you didn't specify which month or year..."


----------



## SecureGSM (Aug 26, 2020)

SteveC said:


> But 4K overheats!!!
> 
> (Ducks flying objects...)


ducks flying aren't objects they are BIF... oh, wait.. (Ducks flying objects)


----------



## PerKr (Aug 26, 2020)

hopefully we'll see prices drop very soon. The current retail price of the R6 here is €3000 (€1000 more than the 5DmkIV) while the R5 is €5000 (just slightly less than 1Dx mkII). As much as I see the RF system as having the brightest future and as good as these cameras may be, they aren't THAT good, or rather, they aren't THAT much better than an EF setup for my uses as an amateur.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Aug 26, 2020)

Jethro said:


> That's the exchange rate biting us - the Aussie GST is actually less than UK VAT!


Nah. Even with the exchange rate and gst combined it should be nowhere near 4400. That ia the 'Aussie tax' I am referring to. It is explained away with stories like a '5 year warranty' which in reality is not worth the paper it is written on and there would be a million ways it could be refused. A 12 month warranty is long enough to cover manufacturing defects.


----------



## Baron_Karza (Aug 26, 2020)

PerKr said:


> hopefully we'll see prices drop very soon. The current retail price of the R6 here is €3000 (€1000 more than the 5DmkIV) while the R5 is €5000 (just slightly less than 1Dx mkII). As much as I see the RF system as having the brightest future and as good as these cameras may be, they aren't THAT good, or rather, they aren't THAT much better than an EF setup for my uses as an amateur.


what would make it much better for you?


----------



## wockawocka (Aug 26, 2020)

Bdbtoys said:


> Where is that deal located?



AFAIK with CPS and applies to all UK purchased R5 and R6 bodies.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Aug 26, 2020)

Aussie shooter said:


> Nah. Even with the exchange rate and gst combined it should be nowhere near 4400. That ia the 'Aussie tax' I am referring to. It is explained away with stories like a '5 year warranty' which in reality is not worth the paper it is written on and there would be a million ways it could be refused. A 12 month warranty is long enough to cover manufacturing defects.


My experience with Canon warranty and repairs has been really good and they have gone above and beyond to help me out a few times. Even after the warranty had expired on my 5D mark IV they replaced one of the rotary dials free of charge as they found some corrosion (it wasn't turning as freely as it should). The 5 year warranty is very welcomed and is definitely one of the reasons I felt more comfortable buying the R5.. 

Having said all that, I agree that both R5 and R6 are over priced here... $1000 less for both would be much more reasonable


----------



## wockawocka (Aug 26, 2020)

bernie_king said:


> Well, now you are knocking down one of the few reasons I have to still pick up this camera
> 
> It would be a second camera once I finally get my R5. I shoot mostly wildlife and birds so the extra megapixels would be welcome. I also do portrait work where this would be fine and I could invest the extra money in more glass. Ugh. Not really sure what to do. I just need to be sure that getting this camera now isn't just because I can't get an R5 at the moment!



Hold up. The 1DXiii is not the R6 - The sensor may be the same but that doesn't mean it interprets as the same. I think the 1DXiii will be better due to everything around it connected to the sensor as from the DPreview test scenes the R6 lags ever so slightly behind the 1Dxiii.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Aug 26, 2020)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> My experience with Canon warranty and repairs has been really good and they have gone above and beyond to help me out a few times. Even after the warranty had expired on my 5D mark IV they replaced one of the rotary dials free of charge as they found some corrosion (it wasn't turning as freely as it should). The 5 year warranty is very welcomed and is definitely one of the reasons I felt more comfortable buying the R5..
> 
> Having said all that, I agree that both R5 and R6 are over priced here... $1000 less for both would be much more reasonable


I would perfectly happy with 3700. I could understand that. Even 3800. As an Aussie I am used to being ripped off. We tend to accept is. But 4400 is just insulting. As much as i would love an R6(i have no doubt that they have made some great bits of kit) canon wont be seeing my money anytime soon. Not untill prices drop to a reasonable level.


----------



## SecureGSM (Aug 26, 2020)

PerKr said:


> hopefully we'll see prices drop very soon. The current retail price of the R6 here is €3000 (€1000 more than the 5DmkIV) while the *R5 is €5000* (just slightly less than 1Dx mkII). As much as I see the RF system as having the brightest future and as good as these cameras may be, they aren't THAT good, or rather, they aren't THAT much better than an EF setup for my uses as an amateur.



Wow... 5,000 Euro equals 8,200 Australian Dollar or 5,905 United States Dollar .. Just wow...


----------



## Aussie shooter (Aug 26, 2020)

Still. Despite the gross overpricing in Aus I am still very keen to see it get out into the hands of customers and hear feedback. It really does look like the 'almost' perfect camera(just a few, maybe 10, mp short of that)


----------



## B_Mourning (Aug 26, 2020)

SteveC said:


> Strip the currency symbols off the prices and not that much different from ours in the US. Which is why I think camera prices should just be quoted without currency signs. It doesn't seem to matter what currency you're using, you're going to end up paying mid 2000s for an R6 and upper 3000s for and R5.
> 
> Except I believe they are considerably more expensive in numeric terms in Europe. (And Oz is just...horrific.)


 My R5 cost 5399.99 before tax (6101.98 after tax) here in Canada


----------



## Hus82 (Aug 26, 2020)

I preordered mine from Amazon end of July when it was in stock, fingers crossed I get mine tomorrow but they haven’t given me a despatch date


----------



## PerKr (Aug 26, 2020)

Baron_Karza said:


> what would make it much better for you?



a reasonable price rather than the approximate $6k we're seeing locally for the R5.


----------



## SecureGSM (Aug 26, 2020)

B_Mourning said:


> My R5 cost 5399.99 before tax (6101.98 after tax) here in Canada


that's cheap though  AUD is virtually at parity with CAD. R5 RRP is around AUD $6,899.00 inc. GST ( after tax). Street price is around AUD $6,500.00

and *R5 is in stock at multiple retailers.. I repeat: plenty of stock at this price..*

example only:





Canon EOS R5 (Body Only) Mirrorless Digital Camera - Online Shopping Australia







www.cccwarehouse.com.au


----------



## PixelTrawler (Aug 26, 2020)

The grey importer is now showing the R5 and the RF+24-105 Kit as out of stock. The RF Kit was there this morning. I was so tempted but I'm also so wary of a high price grey import. The store price in Ireland is bananas at 4850 euros but ordering from german stores would be 4385 and the grey importer was 3999 euro. So not a huge saving... vs the risk of getting a problem sorted and possible difficulties. 

(I notice for example you can get a A7R IV for 2400 with the same importer vs 4000 local - now thats a discount id risk a grey import on)


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Aug 26, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> that's cheap though  AUD is virtually at parity with CAD. R5 RRP is around AUD $6,899.00 inc. GST ( after tax). Street price is around AUD $6,500.00
> 
> and *R5 is in stock at multiple retailers.. I repeat: plenty of stock at this price..*
> 
> ...



That's grey market though.


----------



## Wikzo (Aug 26, 2020)

The website I bought my R6 from just called and told me that they expect to ship my camera tomorrow (Denmark)


----------



## Stig Nygaard (Aug 26, 2020)

DPReview have there full review ready now:








Canon EOS R6 Review: not the hybrid king, but a great photographers' camera


The Canon EOS R6 doesn't quite live up to the full promise of its do-everything specs, but it's a great photographers' camera.




www.dpreview.com


----------



## Baron_Karza (Aug 26, 2020)

PerKr said:


> a reasonable price rather than the approximate $6k we're seeing locally for the R5.


OK, so your current EF system has pretty much everything that the R5 has that you need. You don't see the R5 that much better than what you have for your needs. You mainly just see the R5 more costly. Is that correct? Which system exactly do you have?

I don't think it is, but some other people may think this is funny.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 26, 2020)

Stig Nygaard said:


> DPReview have there full review ready now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seems to be reasonably positive; yes they do criticize some things, but, I think, justly. I don't know if this is typical of their reviews but I think it's a good review.


----------



## zombiebobo (Aug 26, 2020)

dwarven said:


> I pre-ordered from B&H on July 27 and they just emailed me saying mine will likely ship on September 7.


Hi man can you send me screen shot from your email that b&h sent you I really need it thank you


----------



## bbasiaga (Aug 26, 2020)

SteveC said:


> Seems to be reasonably positive; yes they do criticize some things, but, I think, justly. I don't know if this is typical of their reviews but I think it's a good review.


I agree it was pretty good. A lot was sort of preference based, but that's OK. Title is sort of sensationalist too. The issue with these guys around here is that they seem to have a history of anti-canon attitudes that was allegedly pretty thinly veiled in past work. The more recent stuff seems to be better in that respect, but I don't have the full history. 

-Brian


----------



## Shane (Aug 27, 2020)

Got my first one today. I ordered in store pick up locally in Chicago for one. Waiting on the second one via Fedex from B&H and hope it come by Friday morning. Two weddings this weekend.


----------



## leadin2 (Aug 27, 2020)

Picking up mine tomorrow, it is a long wait since 5dm2. Everything in the R6 is an upgrade for me except pixels. lol
Finally a chance to lay my hands on RF lens. Was looking forward to get either the 50mm or 70-200mm. =)


----------



## eosuser1234 (Aug 27, 2020)

Mapcamera, which is a large camera and used retailer in Japan notified me last night that their shipments will be delayed, with no real clarification on when they can shipout. I have had a reservation since July 21st. I can wait, but I have no other choice. I sold off my 6D and 7Dm2 to help pay for the R6, so I am cameraless for the first time in over 20 years. Let's hope it comes soon.


----------



## vrpanorama.ca (Aug 28, 2020)

Got mine today, happy. Wonder if we can find out the starting serial number of the series, mine seem very early.


----------



## leadin2 (Aug 28, 2020)

The firmware in R6 is already 1.1.0 when I got mine, not sure if it is the same as recent update that was announced for R5.


----------



## vrpanorama.ca (Aug 28, 2020)

leadin2 said:


> The firmware in R6 is already 1.1.0 when I got mine, not sure if it is the same as recent update that was announced for R5.


mine is showing as firmware 1.0 and on the web site I cannot see any firmware updates (but for r5 it is clearly there)


----------



## leadin2 (Aug 28, 2020)

vrpanorama.ca said:


> mine is showing as firmware 1.0 and on the web site I cannot see any firmware updates (but for r5 it is clearly there)


You probably got the earlier batch? Hope you can get your update soon. I’m curious what was fixed. =)


----------



## bernie_king (Aug 29, 2020)

Picked up my R6 tonight... still waiting on the R5. Never thought I'd have the R6 first . 

The battery (and the spares I bought) were all dead. I'll check my FW when they charge.


----------



## Wikzo (Aug 29, 2020)

leadin2 said:


> The firmware in R6 is already 1.1.0 when I got mine, not sure if it is the same as recent update that was announced for R5.


Received my R6 yesterday. It shows 1.1.0 as well


----------



## bernie_king (Aug 29, 2020)

bernie_king said:


> Picked up my R6 tonight... still waiting on the R5. Never thought I'd have the R6 first .
> 
> The battery (and the spares I bought) were all dead. I'll check my FW when they charge.


Firmware on the camera is 1.1.0


----------



## kenclunk (Aug 30, 2020)

Ordered a r6 body only, ef rf adapter, and LP-E6NH from amazon directly on 08/27 and on 08/29 got a notice that says track package (although no tracking is currently available). Looks like it will get delivered on 08/31 the official release date. 

On 08/27 BH and Adorama only had R6 kits available. When I called they said it might take 4 weeks before the next order arrives.


----------



## vrpanorama.ca (Aug 30, 2020)

leadin2 said:


> You probably got the earlier batch? Hope you can get your update soon. I’m curious what was fixed. =)


my seial number ends 000201 likely it is the number 201 of the production line, puzzle by the fact that it ships with two firmware yet no updates


----------

